# EP Study and AV Node Ablation



## dpumford (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello: Is anyone having problems with Ep studies being paid with a AV node ablaiton. I do not see any CCI edits but I am questioning if the Ep is included in the AV node ablation.

Thanks!


----------



## coding?4u (Jan 20, 2010)

I bill the EP study either the 93619 or 20 along with the add on codes and the appropriate ablation whether it be 93650, 51 or 52.  I hope this helps.


----------

